# Eyes



## PrecociousEmber (Apr 3, 2005)

I didn't see a thread for eyes. So let's see em. I have TONS of pics of my eyes. I think eyes can not only tell you how a person is feeling presently, but they can also sometimes tell you the story of their life, all about their past, and sometimes foreshadow what is coming. I love eyes.



























Sorry for so many. But those are basically my favorites. I have a bunch more though.


----------



## Paparazzi Paul (Apr 3, 2005)

There are stacks of "eye" avatars that is my contribution
[edit]
I just thought I would add an image after all. But I could not find any volunteers so I had to shoot myself in the eye.


----------



## PrecociousEmber (Apr 4, 2005)

shooting yourself in the eye had to have hurt.  :mrgreen: i really like this angle -  makes your eyelashes look reeeally long. great work.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 4, 2005)

My uncle used to have a business where they would take close-up photos of people's eyes and blow them up to 8x10...very creepy looking.  The idea was that you could find out a lot about a person, health wise, from the eyes.

Personally I think it was a big scam...


----------



## PrecociousEmber (Apr 4, 2005)

heh... that is creepy. it probably was a scam. i wouldn't count on the eyes to tell you a whole lot. i'm just saying, you can make assumptions based on the eyes. i wouldn't pay money for what you're talking about though. heh


----------



## Corry (Apr 4, 2005)

Paparazzi Paul, that is about the most detailed eye picture I've ever seen!  It's awesome!


----------



## tempra (Apr 4, 2005)

We're not normally this strange in our house - it is a few years old.


----------



## PrecociousEmber (Apr 4, 2005)

hahah that's awesome


----------



## tempra (Apr 4, 2005)

PrecociousEmber said:
			
		

> hahah that's awesome



heh, more nuts than awesome I think - the eyes were a photo of my daughters eyes, printed and cut outthen sellotaped round their heads, they stayed like that for about two hours!

Oh, and the original eyes....


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 4, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## PrecociousEmber (Apr 4, 2005)

wow, tempra and big mike, they both have big, beautiful eyes.


----------



## Paparazzi Paul (Apr 4, 2005)

PrecociousEmber said:
			
		

> shooting yourself in the eye had to have hurt.  :mrgreen: i really like this angle -  makes your eyelashes look reeeally long. great work.



I love yours now that the images came through. Especially the third one. I didn't see them yesterday. 

Cheers.Paul.


----------



## PrecociousEmber (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks, paul. i linked them from somewhere that didn't wanna let them show. so i had to change them to photobucket. i'm really glad you like them.


----------



## Paparazzi Paul (Apr 6, 2005)

Eye just though eye would post this one.


----------



## PrecociousEmber (Apr 6, 2005)

wow! that's great!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, and if only to give this theme-thread some new life


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah!  A place for my poor old eye photo! (Not my eye)


----------



## woodsac (Nov 20, 2005)

Just one


----------



## jeroen (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## jeroen (Nov 25, 2005)

LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## bethany138 (Nov 25, 2005)

This is a trashed shot from a recent wedding.. she was so excited!  lol.  Sweet Girl tho.


----------



## bethany138 (Nov 25, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Just one


 
Very very awesome.


----------



## Corry (Nov 25, 2005)

bethany138 said:
			
		

> This is a trashed shot from a recent wedding.. she was so excited!  lol.  Sweet Girl tho.



Hey wait...you sure that isn't the runaway bride that was on the news a while back? 

http://jpease.oet.udel.edu/blog/wilbanks.jpg


----------



## bethany138 (Nov 25, 2005)

lol.. yeah.. kinda has that look!  She doesn't always look like that tho.


----------



## woodsac (Nov 25, 2005)

bethany138 said:
			
		

> Very very awesome.


 
Thanks. The one you posted made me laugh..............twice :thumbup:


----------



## virenko (Nov 26, 2005)

Big blue


----------



## Pax (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## woodsac (Nov 26, 2005)

Just for fun. Taken at ISO 800 in low light. Had a pretty neat effect on the color and texture of the picture.


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 27, 2005)

That last one gives me the creeps


----------



## jocose (Dec 9, 2005)




----------

